# SQL - Datum überprüfen



## Sasser (20. April 2010)

Guten Abend!

Ich möchte eine Abfrage erstellen, welche mir nur Datensätze ausgibt bei welchem das Datum `date` plus 8 Tage dem heutigen entspricht.

Wenn also in der Datenbank 2010-04-20 steht, soll dieser Datensatz am mir am 28.10.2010 nur angezeigt werden.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Yaslaw (21. April 2010)

Dazu gibts je nach Datenbank verscheidene Funktionen.
Also, hast du MS Access? MySQL? MS SQL? Oracle? oder sonst eine DBMS?


----------



## Bexx (21. April 2010)

Für MS - SQL :

Mit dem BETWEEN - Operator kannst du zwischen zwei Daten suchen und
additionale Tage werden einfach zum Datum hinzuaddiert

'datum + 1' wäre also einen Tag später als das tatsächliche Datum.


lg 


Bexx


----------



## Alex F. (22. April 2010)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Für MS - SQL :
> 
> 'datum + 1' wäre also einen Tag später als das tatsächliche Datum.


auch wenn die einfache Addition funktioniert würde ich generell immer die Datumsfunktionen wie Dateadd / Datediff verwenden. Es ist nicht nur sauberer und besser lesbar sondern ist losgelöst von eventuellen Änderungen im Datentyp Datetime oder Datetime2 und zusätzlich kann der "Compiler"  analysieren und prüfen ob die gewünschte Operation auch möglich ist. 


Grüsse Alex


----------

